# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Huyền thoại Hạ Long – Nơi mong đến, Chốn mơ về.

## hangnga91

Đất nước Việt Nam tươi đẹp, đi dọc chiều dài đất nước,  tới  bất cứ nơi đâu ta cũng có thể bắt gặp những di sản và thắng cảnh  làm mê  say lòng người: Phan Thiết _một bức tranh nhiều màu sắc, một trong những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới mang tên Vịnh Nha Trang, một Ngũ Hành Sơn huyền bí, phố cổ Hội An mang theo nhiều cảm hứng sáng tác cho các họa sĩ, nhà văn, nhà thơ; cố đô Huế_mộng mơ mang nét đẹp dịu dàng... Và nhắc đến danh thắng Việt Nam, ta không thể nào không nhắc đến *Vịnh Hạ Long*_ một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên kỳ vĩ của thế giới được tạp chí *The New7Wonders*   công nhận, một niềm tự hào của dân tộc Việt Nam, một điểm dừng chân   không thể thiếu trong các chuyến đi của những con người say mê khám phá,   say mê cái đẹp của sự huyền bí.









    Lựa chọn của những khách du lịch sành điệu luôn luôn là những điểm   đến đặc biệt. Paris ư? Đã lỗi thời. New York ư? Quá tẻ nhạt. Hong Kong   ư? Bỏ qua. Đối với một khách du lịch sành điệu, việc đi tới những nơi quen thuộc chẳng khác gì tự bóp chết cảm xúc của mình. Đó là lý do tại sao khiến chúng tôi luôn luôn suy nghĩ và giới thiệu cho các bạn những tour du lịch ngày càng đặc biệt mà Hạ Long là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua. Ở đó, du khách không chỉ được tham quan, chiêm ngưỡng các vẻ đẹp của cảnh quan mà còn ấn tượng bởi những chuyến du lịch kết hợp giữa cơ thể, trí óc và tinh thần.

 









    Rất nhiều du khách từ xa xôi tới đây và trở về với *những câu chuyện có một không hai* về di sản thiên nhiên thế giới tuyệt vời này. *Hạ Long* được biết đến với vô số hòn đảo đá vôi mọc lên trên vùng nước màu ngọc lục bảo. Đây cũng là nơi đa dạng sinh học tuyệt vời với điển hình hệ thống sinh thái như rừng ngập mặn, san hô và rừng nhiệt đới. Nó cũng là nơi ẩn náu của hàng ngàn loài thực vật và động vật như tôm, cá và mực ống,...   Một số loài đặc biệt quý hiếm không thể tìm thấy ở bất cứ nơi nào  khác.  Dù bạn là ai và dù bạn có đến từ nơi đâu, chắc chắn sẽ có luôn  cảm thấy  hào hứng khi chiêm ngưỡng _kỳ quan của đá và nước_, luôn khắc sâu trong tâm hồn một *truyền thuyết về Rồng Mẹ và Rồng Con*   gửi ra ngọc trai để tạo thành hàng ngàn đảo đá ngăn chặn những kẻ xâm   lược chính là linh hồn di sản vô giá của thế giới này. Đến với *Hạ Long* hôm nay, ngoài thắng cảnh tuyệt vời, du khách còn được tận hưởng tour du lịch cao cấp mà không hề tốn kém. Những thiên đường du lịch trên biển, khu vui chơi giải trí ở đảo Tuần Châu nay lại có thêm sân goft tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.












 *Thiên đường du lịch trên biển*,đây là một kiệt tác mới – một khách sạn xa hoa trên biển sang trọng và lộng lẫy, không kém phần uy nghiêm của không gian* vịnh Hạ Long*. Bạn sẽ được tận hưởng không gian cũng như cung cách phục vụ của khách sạn năm sao uy tín. Bạn đã từng nghe nhắc đến *Emeraude Cruise* mang theo phong cách của người Pháp hay *Paradise Peak Cruise*   dành cho những ai biết cách tận hưởng? Ở đây, chắc chắn bạn sẽ có  những  trải nghiệm đầy thú vị. Vừa có thể tham quan Vịnh, vừa tận hưởng  các  dịch vụ như spa, thư viện, phòng tập thể dục hay thưởng thức barbecue ngoài trời.
        Điều tuyệt vời hơn nữa, những khách sạn nổi này được khoác lên   mình bởi những chiếc áo mới với gam màu trắng chủ đạo, không chỉ toát   lên vẻ thanh lịch của nó mà còn làm cho diện mạo xung quanh thêm phần   sang trọng và hiện đại, khiến cho du khách khó có thể quên. Bồng bềnh   giữa non xanh nước biếc, những  chiếc tàu được phủ lên lớp áo trắng như   những đám mây trắng bồng bềnh và thấp thoáng ẩn hiện trên vịnh. Đối với   những du khách không ưa mạo hiểm, việc lựa chọn 1 con tàu trắng sẽ  tăng  thêm cảm giác an toàn, ấm cúng, còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi nằm trên  boong  tàu trắng thưởng thức những ly rượu vang bên bạn bè, người thân  của mình  trong một đêm gió mát. Với nhiều khách du lịch Châu Âu, màu  trắng đem  lại sự sạch sẽ, thanh thoát mà không kém phần quen thuộc. Mỗi  sớm bình  minh, ngắm nhìn những con tàu trắng, không chỉ đem lại ấn  tượng tốt đẹp  đối với du khách mà chính người dân địa phương cũng cảm  thấy ngỡ ngàng  trước gam màu này.


 

 







   Đảo Tuần Châu - Hạ Long thay da đổi thịt   từng ngày, được nhiều người biết đến với Câu lạc bộ cá heo, hải cẩu sư   tử biển, trình diễn ca múa nhạc thời trang, rạp xiếc , câu lạc bộ biểu   diễn cá sấu, bãi tắm nhân tạo dài hơn 4 km, khu ẩm thực Việt Nam, quần   thể các cụm biệt thự, khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao 200 phòng, khu vui   chơi giải trí dưới nước gồm hoạt động như cano kéo dù, môtô trượt nước   tốc độ cao v.v..., dịch vụ tham quan *Vịnh Hạ Long*   bằng tàu du lịch, bằng cano hay máy bay trực thăng, công viên trình   diễn nhạc nước, laser, chiếu phim trên màn nước. Nay lại có thêm sân Golf tiêu chuẩn quốc tế   sẽ mang đến cho những người yêu Golf những giờ phút thể thao, giải trí   luyện tập cơ thể ngay tại khu du lịch này. Đây được coi là điểm hẹn của những người yêu thích Goft với _sân tập hướng biển hoàn hảo nhất_   với trang thiết bị hiện đại và hệ thống dạy đánh golf tiên tiến nhất   của Mỹ hiện nay. Cùng với đó hệ thống khu dịch vụ bổ trợ bao gồm khu đón   tiếp khách, phòng dạy golf, phòng thay đồ, quầy bar, khu bán đồ lưu   niệm và các dịch vụ giải trí cao cấp khác, đặc biệt là hệ thống ẩm thực với phong cách lãng mạn và sang trọng đáp ứng cho du khách nhu cầu thưởng thức những món ăn của các thực khách sành điệu.

 

 







 Du Lịch Lữ Hành Quốc Tế Việt Dương luôn đồng hành cùng du khách trong những kỳ nghỉ bất tận. Chất lượng phục vụ là điều mà *Việt Dương*   luôn tự hào cũng như nỗ lực phấn đấu trong suốt thời gian qua để có   được sự khẳng định thực sự của du khách khi đến với chúng tôi.


*VIỆT DƯƠNG LUÔN Ở BÊN BẠN !*

     Phương châm của chúng tôi là “Phát triển bền vững”   cùng khách hàng, cùng thiết kế, xây dựng những chương trình tham quan   du lịch phù hợp với ý tưởng và điều kiện thực tế của Quý đơn vị.
     Hãy đừng ngần ngại liên hệ với chúng tôi khi có nhu cầu về tham quan du lịch, *VietDuong Travel* luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách!
     Một lần nữa chúng tôi xin được gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chúc sức khoẻ, lời cảm ơn chân thành và lời chào trân trọng nhất!



*    Mọi thông tin liên hệ:*
    Phòng Sales & Marketing
    Tel: 04 3762 3793/ 3762 1551

 







*DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG
VIETDUONG TRAVEL






*
*Địa chỉ: 65 VẠN BẢO - BA ĐÌNH - HÀ NỘI
Tel: 04 2212 6591 - 04 3762 1551





*
*Email: info@vietduongtravel.com -  Website: Du lịch Việt Dương - Vietduongtravel.com/*

----------


## hangnga91

Rất nhiều du khách từ xa xôi tới đây và trở về với *những câu chuyện có một không hai* về di sản thiên nhiên thế giới tuyệt vời này

----------


## hangnga91

Ở đó, du khách không chỉ được tham quan, chiêm ngưỡng các vẻ đẹp của cảnh quan mà còn ấn tượng bởi những chuyến du lịch kết hợp giữa cơ thể, trí óc và tinh thần.

----------


## hangnga91

Rất nhiều du khách từ xa xôi tới đây và trở về với *những câu chuyện có một không hai* về di sản thiên nhiên thế giới tuyệt vời này

----------


## hangnga91

Và nhắc đến danh thắng Việt Nam, ta không thể nào không nhắc đến *Vịnh Hạ Long*_ một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên kỳ vĩ của thế giới được tạp chí *The New7Wonders*    công nhận, một niềm tự hào của dân tộc Việt Nam, một điểm dừng chân    không thể thiếu trong các chuyến đi của những con người say mê khám  phá,   say mê cái đẹp của sự huyền bí.

----------


## hangnga91

Đối với một khách du lịch sành điệu, việc đi tới những nơi quen thuộc chẳng khác gì tự bóp chết cảm xúc của mình.

----------


## hangnga91

Đất nước Việt Nam tươi đẹp, đi dọc chiều dài đất nước,   tới  bất cứ nơi đâu ta cũng có thể bắt gặp những di sản và thắng cảnh   làm mê  say lòng người

----------


## hangnga91

Rất nhiều du khách từ xa xôi tới đây và trở về với *những câu chuyện có một không hai* về di sản thiên nhiên thế giới tuyệt vời này

----------


## hangnga91

một niềm tự hào của dân tộc Việt Nam, một điểm dừng chân    không thể thiếu trong các chuyến đi của những con người say mê khám  phá,   say mê cái đẹp của sự huyền bí.

----------


## hangnga91

Những thiên đường du lịch trên biển, khu vui chơi giải trí ở đảo Tuần Châu nay lại có thêm sân goft tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.

----------


## hangnga91

Đó là lý do tại sao khiến chúng tôi luôn luôn suy nghĩ và giới thiệu cho các bạn những tour du lịch ngày càng đặc biệt mà Hạ Long là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua.

----------


## hangnga91

Ở đó, du khách không chỉ được tham quan, chiêm ngưỡng các vẻ đẹp của cảnh quan mà còn ấn tượng bởi những chuyến du lịch kết hợp giữa cơ thể, trí óc và tinh thần.

----------


## hangnga91

Đất nước Việt Nam tươi đẹp, đi dọc chiều dài đất nước,   tới  bất cứ nơi đâu ta cũng có thể bắt gặp những di sản và thắng cảnh   làm mê  say lòng người

----------


## hangnga91

Những thiên đường du lịch trên biển, khu vui chơi giải trí ở đảo Tuần Châu nay lại có thêm sân goft tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.

----------


## hangnga91

Dù bạn là ai và dù bạn có đến từ nơi đâu, chắc chắn sẽ có luôn  cảm thấy  hào hứng khi chiêm ngưỡng _kỳ quan của đá và nước_, luôn khắc sâu trong tâm hồn một *truyền thuyết về Rồng Mẹ và Rồng Con*    gửi ra ngọc trai để tạo thành hàng ngàn đảo đá ngăn chặn những kẻ xâm    lược chính là linh hồn di sản vô giá của thế giới này.

----------


## hangnga91

Ở đó, du khách không chỉ được tham quan, chiêm ngưỡng các vẻ đẹp của cảnh quan mà còn ấn tượng bởi những chuyến du lịch kết hợp giữa cơ thể, trí óc và tinh thần.

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn đã từng nghe nhắc đến *Emeraude Cruise* mang theo phong cách của người Pháp hay *Paradise Peak Cruise*   dành cho những ai biết cách tận hưởng?

----------


## hangnga91

Nó cũng là nơi ẩn náu của hàng ngàn loài thực vật và động vật như tôm, cá và mực ống,...

----------


## hangnga91

Đó là lý do tại sao khiến chúng tôi luôn luôn suy nghĩ và giới thiệu cho các bạn những tour du lịch ngày càng đặc biệt mà Hạ Long là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua

----------


## hangnga91

*The New7Wonders*    công nhận, một niềm tự hào của dân tộc Việt Nam, một điểm dừng chân    không thể thiếu trong các chuyến đi của những con người say mê khám phá,    say mê cái đẹp của sự huyền bí.

----------


## hangnga91

Những thiên đường du lịch trên biển, khu vui chơi giải trí ở đảo Tuần Châu nay lại có thêm sân goft tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.

----------


## hangnga91

Ở đó, du khách không chỉ được tham quan, chiêm ngưỡng các vẻ đẹp của cảnh quan mà còn ấn tượng bởi những chuyến du lịch kết hợp giữa cơ thể, trí óc và tinh thần.

----------


## hangnga91

Đất nước Việt Nam tươi đẹp, đi dọc chiều dài đất nước,   tới  bất cứ nơi đâu ta cũng có thể bắt gặp những di sản và thắng cảnh   làm mê  say lòng người:

----------


## hangnga91

Đó là lý do tại sao khiến chúng tôi luôn luôn suy nghĩ và giới thiệu cho các bạn những tour du lịch ngày càng đặc biệt mà Hạ Long là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua

----------


## hangnga91

Đất nước Việt Nam tươi đẹp, đi dọc chiều dài đất nước,   tới  bất cứ nơi đâu ta cũng có thể bắt gặp những di sản và thắng cảnh   làm mê  say lòng người:

----------


## hangnga91

Lựa chọn của những khách du lịch sành điệu luôn luôn là những điểm   đến đặc biệt

----------


## hangnga91

*Mọi thông tin liên hệ:*
    Phòng Sales & Marketing
    Tel: 04 3762 3793/ 3762 1551

----------


## hangnga91

Đến với Hạ Long hôm nay, ngoài thắng cảnh tuyệt vời, du khách còn được tận hưởng tour du lịch cao cấp mà không hề tốn kém. Những thiên đường du lịch trên biển, khu vui chơi giải trí ở đảo Tuần Châu nay lại có thêm sân goft tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.

----------


## hangnga91

Lựa chọn của những khách du lịch sành điệu luôn luôn là những điểm   đến đặc biệt. Paris ư? Đã lỗi thời

----------


## nguyenhoaitra

Mình đến Hạ Long 3 lần. Lần nào cũng luyến tiếc k muốn về ! Hạ Long không những đẹp và còn rất nên thơ !

----------


## hangnga91

Ở đó, du khách không chỉ được tham quan, chiêm ngưỡng các vẻ đẹp của cảnh quan mà còn ấn tượng bởi những chuyến du lịch kết hợp giữa cơ thể, trí óc và tinh thần.

----------


## hangnga91

Và nhắc đến danh thắng Việt Nam, ta không thể nào không nhắc đến *Vịnh Hạ Long*_ một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên kỳ vĩ của thế giới được tạp chí *The New7Wonders*    công nhận, một niềm tự hào của dân tộc Việt Nam, một điểm dừng chân    không thể thiếu trong các chuyến đi của những con người say mê khám  phá,   say mê cái đẹp của sự huyền bí.

----------


## hangnga91

Đối với một khách du lịch sành điệu, việc đi tới những nơi quen thuộc chẳng khác gì tự bóp chết cảm xúc của mình

----------


## hangnga91

Rất nhiều du khách từ xa xôi tới đây và trở về với những câu chuyện có một không hai về di sản thiên nhiên thế giới tuyệt vời này

----------

